# Jaiden Bailey Quigley



## charlottecco2

Jaiden was born on the 17th June at 6.15am weighing 6lbs 5oz.

The labour was 12 hours long, i was induced at 6.15pm and at 12am having contractions, so the doctor did a membrane sweep which left me in agony and my contractions were really strong. I asked for an epidural at about 2am but they said they were to busy and they didn't have anyone to give it to me.

At 5.30 am i was given the epidural, although the pain had gotten so bad i was literally spaced out and don't remember some of it, the epidural didn't even have chance to kick in because Jaidens heart beat had dropped, so they told me I had to be taken down to theatre for an emergency cesearean.

But i hadn't been checked since 12am because the labour ward was so short staffed and the doctor looked between my legs and was shocked to see his head, 4 minutes later and with 3 pushes Jaiden was born.

He is absolutely gorgeous, and was not squished like they thought because of having no amniotic fluid, but he does have light talipes on his left foot which has to be put in plastercast tomorrow.

I have had the worst time since he has been born, we were transferred to a renal specialist unit in london soon after he was born and i have not left the hospital since. We have told that he will need to be here for months, and that his kidneys are not working so he will need a kidney transplant when he is big enough.

I am a complete emotional mess because he is poked and pricked every our of the day, he is covered in bruises from the amounts of times he has had blood taken, he has a nasal tube so that he is constantly fed and a catheter to analyse his urine, so its hard to pick him up, but I am still breastfeeding, so at least have control over something.

And whenever i feel like a failure, I just look at him and realise how lucky i am to have such a gorgeous baby regardless of him being ill. I wouldn't change him for the world.

https://i26.tinypic.com/n38d3n.jpg

https://i28.tinypic.com/2ldkhhs.jpg

https://i27.tinypic.com/9r0zr5.jpg


----------



## miel

you are not a failure ...you are a wonderful mom:hugs:
thinking of you:hug:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

aww what a gawjuss lil boy. i hope he gets better soon hunni ill be thinking of you both. you have done so well to cope with all that hunni chin up :hugs:
xx


----------



## miel

oh and he looks so precious :)


----------



## princess_bump

he's absoultly gorgeous charlotte, congratuations on the birth of your son. u sound like your being so strong. he's just perfect well done :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby

He's beautiful!!!! I think about you both every day and really hope everything works out. I know its not much but :hugs:


----------



## sam's mum

He is absolutely beautiful! Congratulations! Your hospital care where you gave birth sounds awful - hope you're both being well looked after in London. It's great that you're breastfeeding - it'll be so good for him and you know that you're the only one that can give him that. 

Hope everything goes well with the tests and treatment - will be thinking of you both :hugs: x x


----------



## x-amy-x

He is absolutely gorgeous charlotte. Congratulations, you have done so so well. He is lucky to have such a fantastic mummy. Hang in there sweetie :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lynz

congrats he is gorgeous. Thinking of you all :hug:


----------



## Vickie

:hug: Good to hear from you Charlotte. Sorry to hear about all your little man is having to go through, you are a fantastic mommy already though, and he is a strong baby. Gorgeous pics.


----------



## Ell.Bishh

Congrats!
He is absolutley beautiful, so cute :)
Hope all goes well in the next few months with treatments and all the tests, will be thinking of you's

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## Moulder86

Aww Charlotte he is sooooooo cute, well done you've got a lovely little boy and I hope everything works out soon. You've been so strong throughout this whole thing and he would be very proud of his mummy like everyone else is.

xx


----------



## Margerle

Well done Mama! And good job that you're still Breastfeeding!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hug:


----------



## ~KACI~

Your being so strong...he's absolutly gorgeous, hope things start to look up soon x x


----------



## BurtonBaby

Wow! He is beautiful. Truly a little angel, and he will get through this. Congrats, you did fantastic!


----------



## Samantha675

congrats love! he is beautiful. i am so sorry about all the tests! poor little guy. well done on feeding him, enjoy every moment of it, as it is the most wonderful gift.


----------



## polo_princess

Oh Charlotte he is beautiful!! Im thinking of you al :hugs::hugs:


----------



## smartie

what a cutie! sorry to hear about what ur wee man is having to go through x


----------



## AquaDementia

He's beautiful. Stay strong Charlotte. 
Love you! 
B


----------



## babyblessed

awe charlotte; been thinking of you pet.

he is so handsome; bless him.

sending you loads of hugs pet; you are very brave to stay strong through everything with your LO, i have so much admiration for you, remember to post on here any worries...

most of all though; enjoy your wee boy :hugs:


----------



## Deise

His future bride has been waiting impatiently for his arrival!!!! Thinking of you guys and praying for his health!!!! <3!


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congratulations Charlotte, Jaiden is a beautiful little boy, you are NOT a failure, you are a wonderful person and mother. I'm thinking of you all


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congratulations he's gorgeous. Love and thoughts with you and your family xXx


----------



## Emmea12uk

he is so beautiful and not as small as expected at all! All the best with the kidneys.


----------



## babezone

aww hes gorgeous hun....uve done well...hope he gets better soon x x x


----------



## leedsforever

He is gorgeous hun... and you are amazing for sticking with the breastfeeding!!!
:hugs: :hugs:
I hope he gets better soon!!

I have a friend with the surname Quigley thought she was the only one in the world lol!! Her first name is Charlotte too!!


----------



## missjess

He is gorgeous Charlotte!! Well done. I keep you and him in my thoughts and prayers :hug:


----------



## ditzymum

Hi, I'm new to this site, but you sound so brave to be dealing with all this. Your Labour experience sounds horrendous, but as you say you have a gorgeous baby boy to show for it. I hope you have a better experience with hospitals from now on, i'm sure Jaiden will do just fine. Congratulations, he is beautiful Xx


----------



## Beltane

He is perfect! So happy for you. Stay strong!


----------



## kookie

he is absolutely beautiful congratulations well done xxxxxx


----------



## bev309

Congratulations - he is so gorgeous! Sending lots of :hug: to you all.


----------



## glamgirl

aww thats very sweet, im really happy for you.. keep us updated with more pics... Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## elles28

He is so adorable congrats you must be one proud mummy. Sending you lots of :hugs: xxx


----------



## Jenelle

Wow Charlotte, He is so beautiful! Congratulations, stay strong and remember that you are not a failure, you are the furthest thing from a failure, I admire you for being so strong :hugs:


----------



## Mrs-N

he is so gorgeous hun. 
congratulations. stay strong and you will get through it. 

thinking of you both. x x x 

*hugs*


----------



## Baby-Love

Congratulations on your little miracle. You're not a failure at all. I mean, hey..you're so good your little one wanted to meet you early.


----------



## oOKayOo

Aww bless him what a beautiful little boy you have!! x


----------



## supernurse

Well done to you hun. You've been through so much and have managed to get there. Your little boy is beautiful, just like his mummy. xx


----------



## CK Too

Congratulations Charlotte on your little boy. He´s gorgeous. Can´t believe what a terrible time you had in hospital, hang on it there and stay strong. :hugs:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations he is beautiful. Thinking of you all :hugs:


----------



## fifi83

Congratulations he is beautiful xx


----------



## Ema

Congrats he is beautiful XXX


----------



## Linzi

He is absolutely beautiful char. Im so sorry you're having to go through all this. Stay strong, you're doing really well.

xxx


----------



## Rachiebaby24

he is gorgeous!!! Well done for managing the pain and dont put yourself down....his being ill is not your fault and you are a great mum xxxx


----------



## sglascoe

congratulations hunny, i hope everything turns out ok, i am sure little one will be fine, i will keep him in our prays.


----------



## wilbrabeany

Ahhh congratulations so glad you didnt have to have caserean. He is absolutely gorgeous you done good sweetie. thinking bout you loads. Take care.xx


----------



## Serene123

He is beautiful Charlotte! Congratulations again. You are NOT a failure. You did brilliantly!


----------



## Sparky0207

He is gorgeous Charlotte. And I love his name!

Sorry he is having to go through this but dont doubt yourself, you are a fabulous mum

xxx


----------



## SwissMiss

He's BEE-U-TIFUL Charlotte!!! You are an amazing mom don't EVER doubt yourself!!! You are both in my thoughts and prayers. If its any help, I have a close friend who's son went thru sth very similar I think (since I don't know the details); he had a kidney transplant very young, at age 2 I think, and he's a thriving happy little boy now, you'd never know what he went thru as a baby. 
Stay strong hon. 
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## vicky

he is absoulty beautiful hun, ur family are in my thoughts hun.


----------



## AppleBlossom

Aww hun, sorry you and your little man have to go through all this. He is gorgeous though, congratulations :)


----------



## orange-sox

Charlotte, he's beautiful! You are not a failure, you're a fantastic mother already, just look how strong you're being for Jaiden! 

Chin up honey, things will get better, just hang in there :hugs:


----------



## Blob

Awww he is just totally gorgeous!! The hospital sounds just awful, i hope you can get out of there soon.. he is so cute! Congrats!! :)


----------



## carries

Congrats on such a beautiful baby Charlotte...hope things start to improve for you in the new hospital. xx


----------



## carmen

Oh darl, he is so cute and you sound like you have a tough time :hug:


----------



## Laura1984

He is a beautiful little prince... dont doubt yourself you are his wonderful mummy and i'm sure he would not want any other mummy in the world!
I'm sorry you've both been through such a tough time i hope it gets better!! i have alot of admiration for how strong you are.
xxxx


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

he is so absolitely gorgeous, hope he gets better really fast xxx


----------



## Rumpskin

Beautiful xxxx


----------



## susiewusie

He is absolutely beautiful! Congratulations, your not a failure you doing great.

Thinking of you both lots of hugs


----------



## KX

He is beautiful, congratulations on bringing such a perfect buba into the world!


----------



## bluebell

Congrats hun - Jaiden is gorgeous!! Thinking of you all :hugs:

xx


----------



## Lauz_1601

he is absolutley beautiful hunny, your not a failure atall, he is gorgeous, congraulations xxxx


----------



## gde78

He is beautiful. And well done for breast feeding through all your going through. Big :hug:


----------



## Belle

He is gorgeous!! well done!
Big congratulations! xx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

He's beautiful xxxx Congrats


----------



## babe2ooo

awww hes so sweet, well done you for going through all that, good luck


----------



## HAYS

aw hun congrats he is gorgeous, hang in there and be strong

thinking of ya
xxx


----------



## clairebear

charlotte he is beautiful ur doing so well keep ur chin up xx and congrats hun and ur not a failure ur being a great mummy xxxx


----------



## Ann-Marie

You little man is gorgeous. Congrats :hug: And keep relaying your obvious strength to him, it's doing the job !!! :D


----------



## luckyme225

He is beautiful!


----------



## maddiwatts19

sweetheart.
he is beautiful
&hes a fighter
stay strong
lots of love
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## posh

Congratulations!!


----------



## thelilbump

Aww Jaiden's gorgeous. Congratualtions. Sorry to hear he's not so well and that u havina rough time. I hope they make him better. Don't ever feel like a failure, you sure aren't :hugs::hugs:


----------



## YummyMummy

congrats charlotte...hes soooooooo cute :hugs:


----------



## Jules

I'm sorry your having to go through all this x your little boy is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## SpecialGift89

Your little boy is beautiful and I'm sorry your having to go through this emotional time. I hope he gets better soon and at least he is getting monitored regularly and they are doing the best they can to help him. x


----------



## hermanasista

He is beautiful! I hope you can find strength in just being his mommy and giving him all the love he needs right now. Be gentle with yourself! You've been through a lot! Hang in there.


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations hes gorgeous stay strong , thinking of you all x


----------



## Lizziepots

Charlotte, sorry for late reply but this comes with lots of love for you and your little boy. He is gorgeous and you're fantastic! Well done on coping so far. Hope everything is ok with you xxxx


----------



## tinytoes

so sorry I only just read this Charlotte. Wow, sounds like you're having quite a time of it. And wow - it must be so hard knowing he could be in hospital months. Keep strong. He is beautiful!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tilly

He is gorgeous!! congrats!!

It's so sad to see them having bloods taken and with that tube in their nose, hope he is ok1!!


----------



## Iwantone!!!

ur not a failure hunni xxxxxxxx he so cute xxxx


----------



## bambikate

He's absolutely gorgeous hun x x


----------



## sweetsammi

congratulations! x


----------



## bigbelly2

just hold on to the fact that your baby boy is beautiful always has been and always will!!

h x


----------



## dizzy65

aww cute congrats!


----------

